
LittleTable: A Relational Time-Series Database at Cisco Meraki - rodionos
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3056102
======
timeseriesdbfan
Can anybody comment how this compares to open source alternatives [1] [2] ?

[1] [https://clickhouse.yandex/](https://clickhouse.yandex/) [2]
[https://eventql.io/](https://eventql.io/)

~~~
ishi
As far as I can see, the design shares some similarities with ClickHouse.

LittleTable sounds less performant than ClickHouse:

LittleTable - "returns 500,000 rows/second"

ClickHouse - "processes hundreds of millions to more than a billion rows and
tens of gigabytes of data per single server per second."

LittleTable also seems to be much less flexible (e.g. ClickHouse offers quite
a few different storage engines, views, materialized views, and other
goodies).

ClickHouse rocks.

~~~
scottlocklin
The Yandex offering, as far as I can tell, is the best open source TSDB.

~~~
chaotic-good
It's not a TSDB. It doesn't support ingestion without some fancy batching. The
insert rate will be too limited without that. MergeTree was designed for batch
processing, not for real-time processing.

